

How Did Dread Pirate Roberts Acquire and Protect His Bitcoin Wealth? [pdf] - oxama
http://eprint.iacr.org/2013/782.pdf

======
mavhc
He got it from the previous Dread Pirate Roberts of course

~~~
MichaelGG
The affidavit the FBI filed makes a pretty strong case that they were the same
person. It seems likely the multiple DPR idea was an attempt to cover tracks.

~~~
salmonellaeater
mavhc's joke[1] is apparently a little too close to reality.

[1]
[http://princessbride.wikia.com/wiki/Dread_Pirate_Roberts](http://princessbride.wikia.com/wiki/Dread_Pirate_Roberts)

------
astrodust
Is this _the_ Adi Shamir? Interesting insight from one of the co-creators of
RSA.

~~~
phyalow
Yes - although he has mixed credibility with original bitcoin research.

~~~
atmosx
Says who?

~~~
FatalLogic
He has put his name on two previous papers that use similar methods to link
bitcoin transactions and identify entities or individuals

The first paper seemed to contain some very basic misunderstandings of how
bitcoin works, such as apparently mistaking the private company
Blockchain.info for the Bitcoin blockchain itself. There were also other
issues claimed - I don't recall the details. Adi Shamir responded to most of
these claims, though he never explained the bizarre confusion over the
Blockchain itself, and I think you can find some of that discussion on
Bitcointalk.org if you search.

The second paper attracted a lot of attention because it identified an address
used to move a large amount of money by Satoshi Nakamoto and linked that
address to the Silk Road, with the clear insinuation that Satoshi Nakamoto was
intimately connected to the Silk Road. However, simply Googling the address in
question showed that it belonged to Dustin Tramell, who confirmed that it was
his. In reality, there was no link to Satoshi Nakamoto. Adi Shamir withdrew
that claim, and attempted to downplay the issue by laying the blame for
sensationalizing it on others.

------
callesgg
He had expenses to run the servers and those would have used up a large
portion of the bit coins as they had a lower value previously.

------
jbapple
I thought this was refuted:

[https://www.google.com/#q=%22adi+shamir%22+%22dread+pirate+r...](https://www.google.com/#q=%22adi+shamir%22+%22dread+pirate+roberts%22)

~~~
MichaelGG
This appears to be unrelated. The previous paper was trying to link Satoshi
and DPR. This just talks about how DPR used wallets, and makes the case that
the FBI didn't seize everything.

~~~
jbapple
It looks like they kept the name of the paper and some of the content the
same.

------
newaccountfool
A bit off-topic but I'm just wondering what this type of writing is? Is this a
white paper? I really like the format they use and was wondering how I could
write something like this.

~~~
montecarl
This looks like a standard LaTeX article class document.

~~~
jjoonathan
Margins large enough to (fit a morbidly obese elephant / not pose a safety
hazard to small children / summon Fermat back from the dead)? Yep, it's LaTeX.

~~~
illicium
The standard LaTeX classes (page styles) are really meant for books and such
where generous margins are a good thing. See the IEEE journal paper LaTeX
template [1] for an example of space-constrained LaTeX typesetting.

[1]
[http://css.paperplaza.net/conferences/support/files/IEEEtran...](http://css.paperplaza.net/conferences/support/files/IEEEtran_HOWTO.pdf)

~~~
jjoonathan
Yeah, most people who use LaTeX heavily get around to memorizing the
\addtolength credo (or an alternative) fairly quickly. But the "holy shit,
MARGINS" test has a very low false-positive rate in my experience. If you see
!!!MARGINS!!!, it's probably LaTeX.

------
bdesimone
"Reopened on Novebmer 6"

Is this an early draft?

